#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-26
<nullie> hey. Is there more relevant channel for indicators development?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-27
<coolstar-pc> How do I prevent Unity from trying to put my app's menu at the top of the screen, as it fails, and my app is almost useless without that menu.
<jo-erlend> coolstar-pc, why does it fail?
<jo-erlend> but you can provide an environment variable when launching the application in order to deactivate global menu. I don't remember exactly what it's called, though.
<jo-erlend> coolstar-pc, UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 command. For instance, "UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 gcalctool" will run the calculator without integrating its menu with the top panel.
<coolstar-pc> jo-erlend: Is there a way to have it in the python code?
<jo-erlend> you could set that variable from your main method, for instance.
<jo-erlend> or, at least I think so. I'm not entirely sure, actually.
<jo-erlend> it probably only affects subprocesses, so it's possible that your main code would have to set the environment variable using something like os.putenv("UBUNTU_MENUPROXY", "0"), then run your application as a subprocess and exit.
<coolstar-pc> ok. I'll try that
<jo-erlend> but if there's a problem with how the menubar works with your application, then I would recommend that you investigate what's causing it. Perhaps you're doing something wrong in your app, or that there's a bug in the menubar implementation? In both cases, you should try to fix the problem instead of avoiding it.
<coolstar-pc> jo-erlend: It might be because i'm putting the menubar in an icon at the right of the toolbar (like chrome), and Unity is trying to put it at the top
<jo-erlend> ok... Then my suggestion would be that if UBUNTU_MENUPROXY is "0" or not set, then you show that icon. Otherwise, you let Ubuntu use its global menu. It is a bad idea to design your application to break with its environment.
<coolstar-pc> jo-erlend: I developed my App in Ubuntu 10.10, and I saw that when running in Unity, the app doesn't show the menu icon, but in KDE or XFCE it shows.
<coolstar-pc> It works fine in Ubuntu 10.10
<jo-erlend> the _icon_ is hidden?
<coolstar-pc> Unity tries to move the icon to the top apparently, and fails
<jo-erlend> uh..
<jo-erlend> it sounds to me like you're doing something wrong.
<umpirsky> Hi developers. I have problem adding appindicator to my PyGTK app. When I place this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators#Python_version into my __init__.py, before gtk.main(), it works, but when I put it in my main window finish_initializing() method, it does not get showed.
<umpirsky> If you look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~quickly-committers/quickly/trunk/view/head:/data/templates/ubuntu-application/project_root/python_lib/Window.py#L72 they suggest to put it in indicator.py
<umpirsky> I don't have idea how that file should look like.
<umpirsky> And why it works only in __init__.py
<umpirsky> Hi. Can someone point me to some website/blog/wiki where I can read what are the best practices for creating theme dependent appindicator icons? I found nothing on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomStatusMenuDesignGuidelines.
<umpirsky> Basicly I'm lost. I' not sure what icons I can rely on, and if I create my own, how should they look and how to determine active theme e.t.c.
<umpirsky> It says "
<umpirsky> It says "Themable panel icons – you can set a specific icon to be a panel icon for an indicator: this should make it easier for creating single colour panel icons for light and dark themes." but it does not say how to do it?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-29
<umpirsky> Hi. I have problem with application icon http://askubuntu.com/questions/90845/pygtk-application-icon-blurred-in-unity Looks like nobody knows what is the reason of such behavior. Any idea?
<jo-erlend> create a screenshot?
<umpirsky> sec....
<umpirsky> There http://i.imgur.com/w5Dqh.png
<umpirsky> I tried with existing icons from humanity and got same result, always blurred.
<umpirsky> I found this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/823214 but no workaround
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 823214 in unity "window icon is blurred, if it has not desktop file" [Undecided,Invalid]
<umpirsky> jo-erlend ping
<JanC> umpirsky: did you try creating a temporary desktop file to confirm you have the same issue?
<aquarius> anyone feeling knowledgeable about gtk drag and drop? :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-30
<jalcine> How many people think a native app for interacting with Android devices is in order for Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-31
<aquarius> james_w, jml, I thought I'd try using pkgme to package a little app I built. There seems to be no package for it itself, so I bzr branched trunk, but I can't see anything about how to *use* it. All the docs in it seem to be for people who want to hack on pkgme itself
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-12-25
<Michal_95> Hi,
<karex> Hi, is there any tutorial to use GtkBuilder in java gnome?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-12-26
<cicadas> hello
<cicadas> does anyone knows how to join the ubuntu translate team?
<L1n0x> helloi searching for 1 c++ Programmer for a small projekt
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-12-29
<FlowRiser> So, uhmm, somebody here ?
<qwertzui11> yep
<FlowRiser> Ok then
<FlowRiser> So, i've made my own lightdm greeter using cpp; I want to share my project, my source code, but i don't know how ... What steps do i need to make ?
<qwertzui11> did u look @ http://developer.ubuntu.com for tuts? or visit https://launchpad.net/ there several tuts too
<FlowRiser> qwertzui11, yeah, but i'm stuck at the ppa phase
<FlowRiser> qwertzui11, but thanks for the website, i didn't know it existed; I know most of the stuff there, maybe theres something i'm missing
<qwertzui11> FlowRiser: ur welcome
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-12-30
<mh0> Hi, anyone around?
<mh0> I seem to be having a problem with importing Unity into my application :(
<qwertzui11> mh0: more details? :)
<mh0> could not import gobject (error was: ImportError('When using gi.repository you must not import static modules like "gobject". Please change all occurrences of "import gobject" to "from gi.repository import GObject".',))
<mh0> I have this import statement:
<mh0> 	from gi.repository import Unity, GObject, Dbusmenu
<mh0> Which I recall is from developer.ubuntu.com
<qwertzui11> hmm... im no python expert, may u post the tut-url?
<mh0> (I have it in a try/except block too, if you wonder why i'm getting a little weird ImportError)
<mh0> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/launcher/
<mh0> Too it from the example code at the bottom
<mh0> Took*
<qwertzui11> and ofc u did install the dependencies?
<mh0> I'm sure all the dependencies are installed already, however, I may have missed a few.. Could I grab a link?
<mh0> If it's a dependency problem i'm gonna feel so dumb :P
<qwertzui11> hehe
<mh0> qwertzui11: Do you have a link? :)
<qwertzui11> mh0: nope... I guess
<qwertzui11> from gi.repository import Unity, Dbusmenu
<qwertzui11> doesn't work either?
<mh0> Lemme try
<qwertzui11> the error sys there's a problem with GObject...
<mh0> could not import gobject (error was: ImportError('When using gi.repository you must not import static modules like "gobject". Please change all occurrences of "import gobject" to "from gi.repository import GObject".',))
<mh0> Same error :(
<qwertzui11> hmm... sry, maybe someone else can help.
<mh0> Hm, If this fixes things I'm gonna feel so dumb :P
<qwertzui11> :)
<mh0> Gonna install libunity-dev
<mh0> Although not sure if it's for Python
<mh0> Oh dear, seems to have installed libdbusmenu-dev too, oops - this could have been what was wrong :P
<mh0> Ah, still not fixed
<qwertzui11> hrm
<geohhot> .part
<danialjose> How to toolbutton label in glade interface desigher?
<mh0> danialjose: I'm not sure what you mean
<danialjose> How to edit  toolbutton label in glade interface desigher?
<danialjose> I'm following this tutorial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO8hiPreNBg butt stuck with this part
<mh0> qwertzui11: I got that error away! :D
<mh0> qwertzui11: What I did was insert the "import gtk" statement AFTER the gi.repository one
<mh0> But now I have a new problem, this may seem familiar to you :)
<mh0> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gobject/constants.py:24: Warning: g_boxed_type_register_static: assertion `g_type_from_name (name) == 0' failed
<mh0>   import gobject._gobject
<qwertzui11> mh0: congrats... but watchout... there's a difference between gtk and Gtk... "gtk" is obsolet
<mh0> Gtk is GTK3, right?
<qwertzui11> right
<mh0> where gtk is well, gtk2
<mh0> right ok
<qwertzui11> right
<mh0> Good to know
<mh0> :)
<qwertzui11> https://live.gnome.org/PyGObject
<qwertzui11> https://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html
<qwertzui11> the latest kind is called: PyGObject
<qwertzui11> i worked with the second link, quite successfully.. has several nice tuts for Gtk3 with phytin
<mh0> Hmm
<mh0> Looks like it's like gtk2 syntax
<mh0> However, It seems to want to use gtk2 :(
<mh0> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:40: Warning: specified class size for type `PyGtkGenericCellRenderer' is smaller than the parent type's `GtkCellRenderer' class size
<mh0>   from gtk import _gtk
<mh0> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:40: Warning: g_type_get_qdata: assertion `node != NULL' failed
<mh0>   from gtk import _gtk
<mh0> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<qwertzui11> dont import gtk... import Gtk
<mh0> I did from gi.repository import Gtk
<qwertzui11> #!/usr/bin/python
<qwertzui11> from gi.repository import Gtk
<qwertzui11> win = Gtk.Window()
<qwertzui11> win.connect("delete-event", Gtk.main_quit)
<qwertzui11> win.show_all()
<qwertzui11> Gtk.main()
<qwertzui11> https://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/introduction.html#simple-example
<mh0> I'll run that -  see what respults from it
<mh0> That worked fine
<mh0> but my app, still nothin'
<mh0> AHA!
<mh0> qwertzui11: I found out why it segfaulted
<qwertzui11> mh0: :)
<mh0> I was using the mixture of Gtk and old webkit
<mh0> Now I use WebKit and Gtk
<mh0> works :)
<qwertzui11> congrats!
<mh0> I'm having some groovy Gtk3 behaviour...
<mh0> When I maximise the window, I can't make it smaller
<mh0> In fact, the maximise button is gone when i restore the window
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-23
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Festivus! :-D
 * daker thinks that JamesTait is just a bot
 * JamesTait beeps
<JamesTait> Wow, five-and-a-half hours with no conversation.
<daker> JamesTait: :)
<JamesTait> It's like everyone's gone on holiday or is otherwise preoccupied or something.
<thecosmicfrog> Has anyone had any look using the new dual booting script with the Nexus 5? I've had success with the 2012 Nexus 7.
<thecosmicfrog> luck*
<mr_man> Hello there I am making a app and was going to us import QtContacts 5.0 for its element GeoLocation But it is not there. has it been moved ?
<mr_man> aka there is no http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/QtContacts.GeoLocation/
<mr_man> I also tried to use http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup    to look up stuff but it is unreliable and not correct
<mr_man> any one know How I can get a good lock on GPS ?
<mr_man> I also tried to use http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/QtLocation.PositionSource/   But this returns NaN :(
<daker> mr_man: the Geolocation stuff is still WIP
<mr_man> What is WIP  daker ?
<mr_man> OHH work in progress
<daker> mr_man: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-location-service
<mr_man> daker something like that would have to be done at the SP  api ?
<mr_man> example:  T-Mobiles api ?
<daker> mr_man: no there was a session about the AGPS part during UDS
<daker> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22060/client-1311-location-service-assisted-gps/
<mr_man> that is gyspy daker ?  I will atch the video also
<daker> gyspy ?
<mr_man> gypsy and geoclue
<daker> mr_man: for the contacts part you'll be denied to access them
<daker> http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/
<mr_man> yeah I would have to package in with the app
<mr_man> that is a whole different thing ^^
<mr_man> I have also been thinking about that as I am using many different libs for many different packages
<mr_man> There is going to be 500 packages of JDK or whatever on every Ubuntu Touch phone
<daker> 500 pkg wow
<daker> it would be really good to get feedback from other developers on G+ https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/111350780270925540549
<mr_man> and developers are not going to like that because then they either 1) have to make there own implementation of libs that are out there (not the OS/FS way ) or 2) become the maintainer of all the packages
<daker> mr_man: i mean Ubuntu Touch core developers, most of them have already finished there work day or in holiday
<mr_man> examples : I want to use something from X(any) services and not all of it.  now I must package and maintain these Libs, bringing on way more work for the Ubuntu Touch Developer.
<mr_man> daker correct but that is what I meant by "that is a whole different story"
<mr_man> and what if X depends on X Oo
<mr_man> Even more of a issue is what if my app needs to make a new userspace because of security (different DB ect) .....
<mr_man> daker How do Install a app that is made with CMAKE ?  or do I have to adb push and compile.  If I have to compile how am I to install things like Cmake ?
<mr_man> I can not even install cmake apps or anyhing like this this sux I am out here for a while
<thecosmicfrog> Having a strange issue when packaging my click application. After packaging, the "Comment" field in the .desktop file is cleared and has no value. Anyone know what's going wrong?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-24
<BHSPiMonkey> Is it possible to write an Ubuntu SDK app that uses an installed C library (dynamically linked)?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Christmas Eve! :-D
<daker> JamesTait: that's a confirmation you are a BOT now!
<JamesTait> Oh my word, I thought I was the only person on the internet today!
<daker> ;)
<xnox> =)
<daker> JamesTait: they are just relaxing :)
<JamesTait> No time to relax - don't they know it's Christmas tomorrow? ;)
<daker> JamesTait: i don't
<JamesTait> There are things to be done!
<efe> hello doods
<efe> I am new to ubuntu
<efe> Can any one help me about OS devvelopment??
<om26er> \\o//
<BHSPiMonkey> Is it possible to write an Ubuntu SDK app that uses an installed C library (dynamically linked)?
<daker> BHSPiMonkey: AFAIK no
<BHSPiMonkey> Hmm
<daker> you only have the right to read/write your own directory
<BHSPiMonkey> Could it be done with a custom QML C++ plugin that gets distributed with the app?
<daker> BHSPiMonkey: you mean your own lib ?
<BHSPiMonkey> daker: no, a lib that would be a dependency (e.g. libvorbis)
<daker> BHSPiMonkey: i see so i think you need to ship the lib(.so) with the click package
<daker> always remember your only allowed to read/write the app dir
<BHSPiMonkey> That would be unfortunate. I'd just want to be able to ship a frontend to an installed library on the system. Like a media converter that relies on libffmpeg
<BHSPiMonkey> If you're only allowed access to the app dir, how could anyone write something equivalent to Shotwell or Banshee?
<daker> using APIs
<daker> http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/
<BHSPiMonkey> Interesting.
<BHSPiMonkey> I'm having trouble figuring out how I would even read files that the user wanted me to work with
<daker> BHSPiMonkey: using ContentHUB
<daker> BHSPiMonkey: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Content.index/
<daker> BHSPiMonkey: it only support reading the Pictures folder for now & it will be extended for Videos, etc...
<BHSPiMonkey> daker: basically, I was interested in writing a frontend for an emulator which exists as a library (libmupen64plus2) in the ubuntu repos
<daker> before you start, you need to check if the libmupen64plus2 package is installed by default on the phone images
<BHSPiMonkey> My thought was that I could write a nice pretty Ubuntu-SDK-themed frontend, and in theory it would be able to work on any system where that lib was available
<daker> and i think it is
<BHSPiMonkey> daker: why on earth would it be installed by default on any distribution image?
<daker> i don't think it is installed by default on the phone images*
<BHSPiMonkey> right
<BHSPiMonkey> but I'm not really trying to get it working on phones; hopefully the platform-agnostic nature in which I'd write the frontend would allow for a user to get it working on a phone, but that's a secondary goal
<daker> BHSPiMonkey: i see
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-25
<BHSPiMonkey> I thought I could design a UI within the new framework that would scale nicely across devices and primarily be used on desktop, though still be able to run as-is on phones and tablets if arm packages of the library are available
<BHSPiMonkey> But I might not have considered all of the wonkiness of the new appstore security models
<BHSPiMonkey> Do you think trying to continue within the Ubuntu SDK is a bad idea for now?
<daker> BHSPiMonkey: if it's for the desktop i think it's ok
<BHSPiMonkey> I'll have to figure out how to get the C bindings written and tossed into the project
<daker> BHSPiMonkey: more the security model http://mdeslaur.blogspot.com/2013/12/ubuntu-touch-and-user-privacy.html
<BHSPiMonkey> Thanks
<BHSPiMonkey> I'm going to fiddle around with the project template that mixes C++ with QtQuick2
<BHSPiMonkey> And see what it lets me do.
<daker> BHSPiMonkey: i use C++/QML plugin on my app https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rad.io-devs/rad.io/trunk/files
<BHSPiMonkey> Will look over it, thanks
<daker> yw
<BHSPiMonkey> daker: how do you get image assets included in your build? My image sources all come up not found
<daker> BHSPiMonkey: ?
<daker> the folder architecture stays the same
<BHSPiMonkey> daker: I have image files I'm using in my UI, but they can't be found at runtime because they're not making it into the build
<BHSPiMonkey> I think I'll need to change up the project's .pro a little
<BHSPiMonkey> okay, added my assets dir to DEPLOYMENTFOLDERS and now it makes it into builds, but I don't know how to specify the image paths in my QML relative to the binary (it's instead looking for the files relative to the QML files)
<daker> BHSPiMonkey: Qt.resolvedUrl(IMG)
<BHSPiMonkey> daker: right, but it still looks in the wrong place
<BHSPiMonkey> I had to prepend ../../, even with resolvedUrl
<BHSPiMonkey> Starting to get somewhere... http://i.imgur.com/QenFE8r.png
<daker> BHSPiMonkey: :)
<BHSPiMonkey> (a dummy data model for now, but still)
<BHSPiMonkey> I wonder how hard it would be to allow switching between grid and list views
<mihir> hey guys :)
<mihir> mhall119: thanks for the review :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-27
<ogra_`> the API documentation really needs some screenshots
<thecosmicfrog> Is there any way to have a toolbar for a MainView? I have two tabs but would like a global toolbar that spans both of them.
<Aprel> What's the best way to report typographical "bugs" for software hosted on launchpad? Report it like any other bug?
<Aprel> The "bug" is a comma where a period/full stop should be in one of the dialogs. Should I report this like any other bug, or is something this minor better suited elsewhere?
<popey> Aprel: yes, file a bug like any other
<Aprel> popey: Thanks! Reporting on launchpad now.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-28
<harlan_44> hello everyone, im having an issue with a tutorial (developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/)
<harlan_44> When i try to complete this step (Select the Projects > Ubuntu > Simple Touch UI) i dont see Simple Touch UI
<harlan_44> Under Ubuntu I see: HTML5 Tabbed Touch UI, Simple UI, Tabbed UI, ...
<daker> hatchetation: it's Simple UI
<daker> they are supposed to be all "touch"
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-29
<karthik> Hi I've created a HTML5 tabbed UI project in Ubuntu SDK. It is getting created but i'm unable to run it as I get the following error
<karthik> Starting ubuntu-html5-app-launcher --www=/home/karthik/Ubuntu-sdk/example Failed to start program. Path or permissions wrong? ubuntu-html5-app-launcher exited with code -1
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-22
<ahoneybun> hey ahayzen
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, o/
<kaz> anyone here familiar with building html5 apps for Ubuntu?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, time to party! I hit 100 users!
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, \o/
 * ahayzen checks his app ...
<ahayzen> 27 \o/
<ahoneybun> o/ \o
<ahayzen> ..not bad for 4 days :)
<ahoneybun> nope Ive had 2 months
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, now you need to wait until you reach 200 :)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, once the spain ubuntu phone comes out in feb who knows!
<ahayzen> exactly
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, thats when we change the pricing to £9.99 right?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, have you had a problem with frameworks?
<ahoneybun> lol idk
<ahoneybun> min is 2.99 now I think
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, i bumped to .. "ubuntu-sdk-14.10"
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, I don't have that
<ahoneybun> just 14.10-dev1 - dev2 and the html and qml ones
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yeah i don't think it is on the machine..but if you just edit the manifest directly
<ahoneybun> on both real hardware and vm
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, so that it looks like line 4 here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/volleyball2d/utopic/view/head:/manifest.json
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, in QtCreator you can select 'JSON' near the top IIRC
<ahoneybun> oh ok let me check
<ahoneybun> json source got it
<ahayzen> cool then when you switch back it'll just say 'unknown framework' or something in the UI but it then passes all the tests :)
<ahoneybun> yay it passed in click build .
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> yea it says unknown framework
<ahoneybun> currently I'm trying to rename it on the device
<ahoneybun> in the store it says uBeginner like I want
<ahayzen> which bit is wrong?
<ahoneybun> but on the screen it say the old name "UbuntuBeginner
<ahoneybun> I think I need to change the .desktop and .apparmor files
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, that'll be the .desktop file
<ahayzen> IIRC
<ahoneybun> ok got it uploading 1.6!
<ahoneybun> iirc?
<ahayzen> (if i remember/recall correctly) ...
<ahayzen> just make sure the manifest "title" and the desktop "name" are correct and i think that'll work
<ahoneybun> ok now to get the latest code on lp and I'll be good lol
<ahayzen> yey
<ahoneybun> ok dev site took the new update
<ahoneybun> btw ahayzen https://plus.google.com/+AaronHoneycutt/posts check out the 1st posrt
<ahoneybun> *post
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, i +1'd it earlier :) ... its awesome i use it when in the kitchen at university :)
<ahoneybun> awesome
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, got any tips about using lp? I forgot like everything
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, what are you trying todo?
<ahoneybun> I wish I had used the SDK to do it
<ahoneybun> upload the changes
<ahoneybun> the project is on lp already
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, have you got bzr-explorer installed? (a new UI tool for bzr)
<ahoneybun> just need to update the qml and json files
<ahayzen> *new -> nice
<ahoneybun> nah fresh install of Ubuntu MATE
<ahayzen> its actually old ... its late lol my typing gets worse and worse
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, i would recommend it for using bzr it makes things much easier :)
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, but basically you need to commit your changes (and add any new files) and then push that up to lp
<ahoneybun> yea I was using the terminal with no GUI before
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, http does not support mkdir()
<ahoneybun> that is the error message
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, what is the path you are trying to push to?
<ahoneybun> nvm stupid user
<ahoneybun> I made a commit and pushed it
<ahoneybun> but nothing changed on lp
<ahayzen> F5? lol
<ahayzen> did it say it pushed something?
<ahoneybun> no new revisions
<ahoneybun> but I made the commit
<ahayzen> so you've committed and then pushed to the directory?
<ahayzen> i mean lp
<ahoneybun> yea it says ver 11
<ahoneybun> but on lp it is at 10
<ahayzen> and your pushing to the right lp address?
<ahoneybun> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubuntu-beginner/trunk/
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, so bzr push  lp:ubuntu-beginner
<ahoneybun> damn it
<ahoneybun> how does one copy from the terminal in a mac!
<ahayzen> erm
<ahayzen> Ctrl+Shift+C? idk lol
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, http://pastebin.com/RvQN8qna
<ahayzen> ah you need to tell bzr about your lp id
<ahayzen> so... bzr launchpad-login aaronhoneycutt ?
<ahoneybun> I'm getting permission denied
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, http://pastebin.com/dUJUjzvG
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, have you got you SSH key locally?
<ahayzen> *your SSH
<ahoneybun> crap
<ahayzen> hah
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-beginner
<ahoneybun> got it I think
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> now to get the store to have 1.6 lol
<ahoneybun> still stuck at 1.4
<ahoneybun> says it is "missing upload"
<ahayzen> hmm strange
<ahayzen> i've only used the store once lol ... usually other people upload the music app for us :)
<ahoneybun> what the heck
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, http://imgur.com/M88kaET
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, did you actually select a .click to upload lol
<ahoneybun> yea both times
<ahayzen> magic
<ahayzen> unless it is looking for 0.5 ahah (unlikely i would have thought)
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> ahayzen, I'm begining to think I have to change the number from 1.6 to something else since 1.6 failed
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, maybe idk
<ahoneybun> it says that 1.6 is the current version but not uploaded
<ahoneybun> just going to test
<ahoneybun> that did it
<ahayzen> yey
<ahoneybun> got the update on my phone
<ahoneybun> it did not change the desktop name but going to reboot to see if that does it
<ahoneybun> and my phone is not turning on
<ahoneybun> got to bootloader though
<ahayzen> can you adb it?
<ahoneybun> got it started from the bootloader I think
<ahoneybun> got it
<ahoneybun> same desktop name "UbuntuBeginner
<ahayzen> hmm tried pulling the dash down from the top to force a refresh?
<ahayzen> ah no i see
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, change this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubuntu-beginner/trunk/view/head:/uBeginner.desktop#L2
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, and probably the Name[en_US] as well
<ahoneybun> damn I don;t think I should push a update just to fix that
<ahayzen> just bundle it in the next one
<ahayzen> and you can do the splash screen as well then
<ahoneybun> yea I just need something to change lol
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> I know nothing about that
<ahoneybun> I saw talk in the ML
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09996.html
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, or just look at the code of other apps using it :)
<ahoneybun> dont know of any that do
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, Music, Clock, Dialer all do
<ahayzen> and probably loads of others
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, anyway i'm going to bed so have fun :)
<ahoneybun> thanks ahayzen and night
<ahoneybun> mhall119, popey any tuts for the Ubuntu SDK or extra materials for doing a class. I'm thinking of doing one for the LUG in my area. Send me anything you got to aaronhoneycutt@ubuntu.com
<DS-McGuire> Does anyone have some helpful material regarding HTML5? I want to get my app in the store by Christmas!
<popey> DS-McGuire: thats a bit vague ☻
<DS-McGuire> popey, I suppose haha! I guess I am just looking for more information on HTML other than the ubuntu docs and I am just being lazy :L
<DS-McGuire> popey, This is all I have so far :/ http://i.imgur.com/1dbDjC8.png
<popey> daker knows more about this than most
<DS-McGuire> popey, daker Are there any design differences between the development and stable API's for HTML5?
<daker> DS-McGuire: hi
<DS-McGuire> daker, o/
<daker> DS-McGuire: no there is no differences in design
<daker> the only branche i was working on is still on hold and waiting for a review
<DS-McGuire> daker, I was thinking that but I wasn't sure. This isn't the case for the QML side though, right?
<daker> i think it's the case for QML too
<DS-McGuire> daker, I see :)
<ahoneybun> DanChapman, help me with splash screens please
<ahoneybun> anyone know how to use splash screens
<ahoneybun> mhall119, am I not a Ubuntu member anymore? I don't have my cloak on IRC
<daker> ahoneybun: yo do
<ahoneybun> daker, I am still a member?
<ahoneybun> oh I see I could see my address and everything but everyone else cannot
<daker> ahoneybun: you are still in the ubuntumembers group in LP https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt
<ahoneybun> oh cool thanks daker
<gcollura> popey, if you want to play with my app :) https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2sb7CxMOUYBcXBUdWNkblJjbFU/view?usp=sharing
<gcollura> what would be a good name for a IRC client?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-23
<mihir> Wish you everyone Merry Christmas :)
<mihir> it seems everyone is enjoying vacation T^T
<justCarakas> same to you mihir
<mihir> justCarakas: it seems Irc is dead in Xmas
<justCarakas> indeed mihir :) they drank too much eggnog i think
<mihir> justCarakas: Hahaha true
<justCarakas> I have a crazy day at work
<justCarakas> mihir: kinda feeling like this http://www.gifbin.com/bin/112010/reverse-1291112618_basketball-juggling.gif working on multiple project at the same time
<Guest89720> Hello Everyone - I am currently writing an Ubuntu QML App and am having difficulties getting my UI to look and behave the way I want it to. Unfortunately lots of the links and images on developer.ubuntu.com seem to be missing or are now returning 404 Errors
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-24
<mivoligo> Merry Christmas to you all! (Or whatever holiday you celebrate) And thanks for Ubuntu!
<gcollura> Merry Christmas to you too  mivoligo :)
<mivoligo> :)
<popey> \o/
<justCarakas1> Merry Christmas and happy holidays :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-25
<vinay_> hello every one.. can i get any information of how to use Qt Creator and how to create an application using it.
<gcollura> Merry Christmas!
<gcollura> vinay_, do you need some help? :)
<gcollura> vinay_, this may help you :) http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/sdk/tutorials/
<DanChapman> merry christmas gcollura!
<gcollura> DanChapman, you too :)
<TommyBrunn> Hey. Does anyone know if there's a working example of an UbuntuListView with pullToRefresh in QML? I can't quite get it to work. If I essentially copy the example at https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.UbuntuListView/#pullToRefresh-prop, I get an error saying that the `enable` property doesn't exist.
<Elleo> TommyBrunn: looks like a typo in the docs, that should be "enabled"
<Elleo> TommyBrunn: it'd be really handy if you could file a bug against the uitk for that
<TommyBrunn> Sure thing. Thanks for the help.
<Elleo> no problem :)
<TommyBrunn> Another question. I've never been able to get the toolbar to show in qmlscene. Is this a bug or am I just misunderstanding how it should work? To test it out, I've set `locked` and `opened` to true, but it's still not there. https://gist.github.com/Nevon/ecf0e99fe189b2c38b22
<TommyBrunn> Oops. Nevermind. Spotted my mistake.
<Elleo> TommyBrunn: there's a few things there actually, 1) you need an Action { } where you set action: 2) you need a MainView around the page and 3) you should probably set useDeprecatedToolbar: false in the MainView (so your toolbar items go in the header, which is the why modern UT apps should handle that sort of thing)
<Elleo> the way*
<TommyBrunn> Yup. #1 was my problem. The gist is just a page component that's used elsewhere. Thanks for the help anyway. :)
<Elleo> okay, cool
<TommyBrunn> Time to go to bed, I think. Making some stupid mistakes. :)
<Elleo> night :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-26
<TommyBrunn> Where should I file a bug for the emulator?
<Elleo> TommyBrunn: here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch
<TommyBrunn> Is there any good way to inspect the qml scene? I'm trying to wrap my head around how positioning works, and it would be helpful to be able to see where the different components are, how big they are, etc.
<mardy> popey: hi! Are there plans to have the file manager app declare itself as an importer of content?
<mardy> popey: or, in other words, if I find time to implement the feature in these days, does it have a chance of being approved?
<popey> mardy: not sure I understand
<popey> mardy: so save something _to_ file manager?
<mardy> popey: yes
<mardy> popey: or do we have default apps for every content type?
<popey> we dont
<mardy> popey: so, for instance, I would like to be able to download a document from the browser, and have the file manager store it; then I'll read it on the PC, when I connect it
<popey> but the browser wont let you download random files right now, will it?
<popey> It only lets you download registered file types.
<popey> so you'd not get to the content-hub dialog for an unknown file
<mardy> popey: true
<mardy> popey: actually, let me explain my use case, maybe you know better how things works and can tell me if it makes sense
<popey> mardy: you'd need to negotiate that one with dbarth and kenvandine I suspect
<popey> ok
<mardy> popey: I want to download images for later use, but I don't want them to show up in the gallery
<mardy> popey: I'd like to keep the gallery only for images which I take myself
<mardy> popey: so I thought that I could store them in the file manager, in some directory, and then retrieve them later with the PC
<popey> ak
<mardy> popey: do you think that this would work, or does the gallery app somehow intercept all the images stored on the phone?
<popey> I dont think it intercepts, it just finds anything / everything in ~/Pictures and below
<popey> I think the directories it looks in are hard wired, like mediascanner
<perrito666> hey, has anyone managed to make qtdesigner to work for qml ubuntu components?
<popey> perrito666: i dont think anyone has, no.
<perrito666> is there a component for a filesystem tree with listitems or should I build it by hand?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-27
<Elleo> after a week of fun UT dev, I now have to do some Android dev :/
<Elleo> oh the verbosity.
<X_O> hi guys.! how can I put a image of background in mainwindow.ui ??
<AkivaAvraham> X_O, good question
<AkivaAvraham> X_O, this is with qt I presume?
<X_O> Based on Qt 5.3.0 (GCC 4.9.1, 64 bit)
<AkivaAvraham> X_O, yep. Curious though why are you not using qml?
<AkivaAvraham> what is this app for?
<X_O> I'm not expert I'm hobbiest
<AkivaAvraham> yep :)
<AkivaAvraham> whats the app for by the way?
<AkivaAvraham> The reason I ask is because I used to develop in qt with the intention of using it for the phone, until I realized the phone runs qml apps
<X_O> is for app for my comp
<AkivaAvraham> X_O, mmmm okay
<AkivaAvraham> X_O, let me see if I can remember how to do it in designer
<X_O> thx
<AkivaAvraham> X_o, ping
<AkivaAvraham> I hate pms
<X_o> pong
<AkivaAvraham> :D
<X_o> ;)
<AkivaAvraham> okay rightclick your parent folder in qtcreator, and click "Add New.." > "Qt" > "Qt Resource File"
<AkivaAvraham> this will add a .qrc file that you can add things like images in
<AkivaAvraham> its best to use this very seldom.
<AkivaAvraham> don't fill it with more than 2 megabytes of data.
<AkivaAvraham> then after that, rightclick your parent folder again, and click "Add existing files..." and navigate to the image you want as the background
<AkivaAvraham> after that, go into the designer, and find the "Stylesheet" property of the QWidget
<AkivaAvraham> type "background-repeat: repeat-xy; background-image: "
<AkivaAvraham> and after image:, click "add resource"
<AkivaAvraham> let me know if that worked
<X_o>  can qt support *.png pic ?
<AkivaAvraham> think so
<AkivaAvraham> mine was jpg.
<X_o> ../BBB_p_Proj... libpng error: Not a PNG file libpng error: Not a PNG file libpng error: Not a PNG file libpng error: Not a PNG file libpng error: Not a PNG file libpng error: Not a PNG file libpng error: Not a PNG file
<AkivaAvraham> try jpeg
<AkivaAvraham> convert it with gimp
<X_o> now is working
<AkivaAvraham> good :)
<X_o> qt do not support *.png files :(
<X_o> thx
<AkivaAvraham> X_o, trust me btw; go through the book tutorial; it will save you so much time in the future
<AkivaAvraham> c++ is a complex language
<X_o> I want to learn like a guru qt I love it but I'm a baby now :(
<X_o> every button I drop in the desing have the picture as a background
<AkivaAvraham> You have learn how to do style sheets.
<AkivaAvraham> in qml this is much easier
<cojack> hello guys, quick question, why you just stop provide an ogre-samples package?
<rickspencer3> I'm trying to figure out how to set up for testing
<rickspencer3> specifically, I want it to go away between test runs, isn't there an easy way to do that?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-28
<Morfi> Привет! Есть рускоязычные?
<mardy> bug 1396104
<ubot5> bug 1396104 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[UbuntuShape] Add background color support" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1396104
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-21
<dholbach> good morning
<zzarr> hello, I installed the overlay in a ubuntu click chroot, but still I'm stuck with qt 5.4.1, it is vital for my project that it's compiled with qt 5.5.1
<zzarr> how do I upgrade qt in the chroot?
<zzarr> I have built a qt 5.5.1 qmake for embedded arm successfully
<daker> hi beuno can you check this https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/whatsapp-desktop/
<sverzegnassi> popey, ping
<davmor2> sverzegnassi: popey is on holiday but might respond, don't expect it to be instant though
<sverzegnassi> davmor2, np. I didn't neither check if he was around, my mistake :P
<sverzegnassi> I'd need to ping a mentor for the code-in. ahayzen you around? :)
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, i'm about, whats up?
 * ahayzen is a mentor for *some* tasks
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen, hi! https://code.launchpad.net/~emailgirishrawat/ubuntu-docviewer-app/READMEs/+merge/281013
<ahayzen> ah readmes \o/
<sverzegnassi> I saw you are one of the mentors for the docviewer tasks
<ahayzen> yup
<ahayzen> weather was the one we were trying todo first, needed to talk to balloons/popey about what todo for the design doc then think its all good
<ahayzen> then we can base the others off that and clock's
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, anything in particular you wanted to ask ?
<ahayzen> or just to approve the task when you have approved the mp ?
<sverzegnassi> i had a look at the MP and I saw that some info are not up-to-date. should i go that "pedantic" or, given that it's a big improvement, can I turn a blind eye?
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, i've been trying to ensure that all new info is correct
<ahayzen> so i'd rather be on the pedantic side :-) but thats just me
<ahayzen> sverzegnassi, if you join the #ubuntu-google channel most of the students are in there, so you can talk to the directly :-)
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen, heh, me too. anyway it's just about few small things. currently libreoffice 5 is available for wily, so there's no need to import a PPA, and autopilot tests are broken.
<sverzegnassi> ahayzen, ok! leave a comment on the MP and will join the channel
<ahayzen> ah ok :-) i'd still leave stuff in like how to run AP, but yeah maybe good to mention in the readme until it is passing again
<popey> mhall119, dpm could we discuss / consider allowing core apps developers to directly edit pages on developer.ubuntu.com so they aren't blocked on me/us editing them.
<popey> ahayzen, ^
<ahayzen> \o/ thanks popey :-)
<dpm> popey, I don't think we need to discuss anything in particular, that's always been the idea of the site editors team, and we can add the core app devs or anyone interested in contributing to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntudeveloperportal-editors
<dpm> ahayzen, added you to the editors team for starters :)
<dpm> popey, also, after adding someone it's always a good idea to send them a link to the editor's guide
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> thanks dpm
<dpm> yw :)
<dpm> sent you a link to the editor's guide at your @ubuntu.com address
<ahayzen> thanks!
<davmor2> ahayzen: you do however have to get dpm and popey completely drunk as payment for the privileges ;)
<ahayzen> davmor2, hehe i wondered if that was implied :-)
 * dpm adds that bit to the editor's guide in bold
<davmor2> ahayzen: always assume it is even if it isn't obvious ;)
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> yey made my first change! now what is the delivery address of the beer shipment?
<popey> thanks chaps
<popey> ahayzen, ok, all the core apps pages now have a #design anchor
<ahayzen> popey, thanks :-)
<davidcalle> ahayzen: if you need help with the site editor that can be tricky/wonky at times, feel free to reach out to any of us :)
<davidcalle> dpm: popey, great idea :)
<ahayzen> davidcalle, hehe thanks :-)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-22
<Girish> Improved and extended Calculator app's READMEs. Proposed a merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~emailgirishrawat/ubuntu-calculator-app/READMEs/+merge/281174
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-23
<Girish> Improved and extended READMEs. Proposed a merge request: https://code.launchpad.net/~emailgirishrawat/ubuntu-filemanager-app/READMEs/+merge/281007
<Girish> For the File Manager app.
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<kentzo> Hi. I'm trying to build a deb that will be compatible with Ubuntu 14.04 - 15.10. My application links against the libicu* libraries which was 52 in 14.04-15.04 and was changed to 55 in 15.10.
<kentzo> Is there some special flag I should use so dependency will be resolved to the current libicu?
<kentzo> The odd thing is that ld is able to fix and resolve it if RUNPATH is not set. However, if it's either set to $ORIGIN, it's not able to fix it.
<bartbes> like, a single binary deb, or a single source deb?
<ven_> How long does it take to get payment sent to my paypal account?
<ven_> For a paid app?
<kenvandine> is there anyone around that uses the emulator?
<ven_> How long does it take for sales to be tranfered to my paypal account?
<DanChapman> ven read section 4 of the tos https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/tos/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-26
<ybon> is the "--inspector" supposed to be fixed in webbrower-app?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-27
<Bobbbb> Hi! Um... I am following a guide that teaches how to build a pascal interpriter. Most probably will use Python 3 or Java. (The guide is using Python 2)
<Bobbbb> May I ask a questtion
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-12-27
<applemuncy_1> appdevs : How does one convince ubuntu-sdk to process manifest.json.in   into manifest.json  ???
<daker> zbenjamin: any idea why i can't run apps, i get an error saying : can't run app no private key provided
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-12-29
<Tseko> Hi
<Tseko> Appdevs
<Tseko> appdevs
<Tseko> Anyway
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-01
<mpo42vr> Hi guys and a happy new year to everyone whose year just started
<mpo42vr> I have issues setting up the ubuntu-SDK. It seems my kits are all configured the wrong way
<mpo42vr> Isn't there an out-of-the-box config that works?
<mpo42vr> For one it says, that this device type is not supported by the Qt version
<mpo42vr> I'm trying to create a desktop app with Go and QML
<mpo42vr> What infos do you need?
